# can't start Kdenlive



## linuxnunix (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1 rc1 and I installed Kdenlive 0.9.2 (Video editing software) but I can't find it anywhere.
It is not in the System Menu (Multimedia - XFCE4) and even not in the Binary folder /usr/local/bin. And it does not run from Terminal.

How can I start Kdenlive?


----------



## avilla@ (Sep 30, 2012)

Kdenlive is installed in /usr/local/kde4, so you can run it from /usr/local/kde4/bin/kdenlive. Since you're not using KDE Workspace, PATH doesn't contain that path, and the *.desktop file (the one which should appear in the menu) is not supposed to work. You should add /usr/local/kde4/bin to PATH to get everything working.


----------



## linuxnunix (Sep 30, 2012)

works. :e thanks a lot.


----------

